# How do you tell work?



## Alesis (Jun 23, 2007)

I will probably be going for a colonoscopy in the near future. Unlike a previous poster, I don't mind talking about colonoscopies and other medical procedures. My concern is: I started a new job 5 weeks ago and I'm still getting to know my supervisor and co-workers. Should I be euphemistic or vague ("I'm having a surgical procedure done") about explaining the type of medical procedure, or should I tell her directly what I'm having done?I guess I'm scared that she won't believe me that I'm having it done -- as I'm only going to be 30 years old -- or that I will gross her out. She's one of these supervisor types that one barely has contact with, as she's so busy with meetings and things. (We have a lead that we go to for our workload and questions, but we go to our supervisor for leave requests). Therefore I barely know her or how she'll react to me telling her.Thanks a bunch!A.


----------



## 16653 (Jan 7, 2007)

I would just be honest and tell her you are having a colonoscopy done. I think most people when they hear "colonoscopy" they feel sympathetic. If she does not believe you, perhaps you can get a printout sheet of your upcoming appointment date (my doctor/health information is available online.) Good luck!


----------



## Alesis (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks! That's what I will do. A.


----------



## unhappytummy (Jun 17, 2007)

I just hd mine doen on Thursday but before that I wasn't sure what to tell my boss either. I havn't been there a year yet. I ended up just saying medical procedure but since then I have told him as I have to have a few followup things and miss more work.It is nice to know i am not the only here feeling too young to be going through all this. I am only 31 and was by fay the youngest person at the clinic. Even the nurse said she had never had a patient as young as me before.I guess we are just lucky not


----------



## Alesis (Jun 23, 2007)

Thank you for your insight. Sorry to hear you are a fellow sufferer. When did you get your colonoscopy results? Did the doc give them to you right after the test? What kind of follow-up testing did you have, if you don't mind me asking?Thanks a bunch!A.


----------



## unhappytummy (Jun 17, 2007)

Alesis said:


> Thank you for your insight. Sorry to hear you are a fellow sufferer. When did you get your colonoscopy results? Did the doc give them to you right after the test? What kind of follow-up testing did you have, if you don't mind me asking?Thanks a bunch!A.


My Dr gave all the results to my friend who was picking me up (I had given him permision to do so ahead of time). He had already diagnosed me with IBS but wanted to make sure there was nothing else going on. He found a growth which he removed that he said would have become cancer if he hadn't found it in time (very scary). He aslo said my reflux was begining to start an ulcer and gave me meds for that. To follow up I have to have an ultra sound of my abdomen and pelvis, a bowel series which I understand means I have to dring some nasty stuff and then they take X-rays, and then i have to get some blood tests done. Did you have yours done yet?


----------



## Alesis (Jun 23, 2007)

Glad to read he removed the growth in time!I get my results of the CT scan of my pelvis and abdomen tomorrow. I have a strong hunch that it comes back fine, then he will order a colonoscopy.I had an ultrasound done of my reproductive system back in April and it came back fine, thank goodness.Tomorrow's the big day and I'm a nervous wreck thinking about it...I'm still in pain, I keep feeling like I have to have a BM and don't, and I can't sleep...yuck!Thanks for your help!A.


----------

